
Online hyperparameters optimization made free and open source: need feedback - dylandreem
https://bender.dreem.com/
======
dylandreem
The goal here is to give to the ML community an open access, asynchronous, yet
powerful, hyperparameters optimization tool. But it is just a Beta for now and
we need feedback guys ! :)

The project is based on our open source optimization library (for now based on
TPE-like): [https://github.com/Dreem-
Organization/benderopt](https://github.com/Dreem-Organization/benderopt)

And you can interact with this library with a whole ecosystem of clients :

\- A web client : directly on bender's website, you can visualize the
optimization process on nice graphs; and compare the performances of different
models on the same problem with a ranking board that ultimately allows you to
pick the best model with the best hyperparameters set.

\- A python one, a R one : it allows you to get automatic suggestions of
hyperparameters set to test within your code.

Everything is documented on this readthedocs : [https://bender-
optimizer.readthedocs.io/en/latest/](https://bender-
optimizer.readthedocs.io/en/latest/)

